# X728 tilling today



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

In this section, the last two videos about 4 minutes long a piece.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/dowsing-water-13387/


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll have another one in a couple of hours, getting ready to go out right now, its kind of misting out.

My rain gauge says a 1/2 inch of rain last night and this morning, so we'll see how it goes in the wet ground.

Anyway about an hour to till it and an hour to put it on probably.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 14 minute video on tilling from today, maybe in a day or two I can figure out how I can put it on.

My wife spent several hours trying to cut it down and splice it or whatever, and its short enough to put on you tube but its a little blurry.

So I'm hanging onto the 14 minute segment, will figure it out another time.

Anyway, a couple things to say here about the X728 John Deere.

Tilling today wasn't any different then when the ground wasn't so wet, it still doesn't spin, it just goes.

A lot of John Deeres have the red button on the floor board you can push down with your foot to lock up the rear differential for traction.

We had a couple of hours of snowblowing this winter and maybe 3 hours of tilling, and we have never tried out the locking differential, it just doesn't need it, and thats also without any chains in the winter, the four wheel drive is more then adequate.

We bought this tractor because we both have had a mini stroke and we get tired real easy. A walk behind tiller or walk behind snowblower just wears me down in a hurry.

We didn't get a mower deck for it, just blow snow and till with it.

I tried to get some information or pictures or videos of this particular tractor tilling and snowblowing, also any pictures on a hard cab.

I found out before I bought it there wasn't much information on it.

So I thought I would put out some information, and I have some pictures of snowblowing and pictures inside and out of the hard cab on my web site.

I thought if somebody wanted to build one they could see how the one we have sets on the tractor, its under tractor on my website.

CHEVELLE

I hope this doesn't sound like I'm bragging this machine up, but it is way more tractor then what I expected, its a real pleasure and a lot of fun to drive, you could steer it with your little finger, it rides super smooth.

As for this Kawasaki engine, it has more power then it needs. I have never heard the engine labor at all tilling or blowing snow.

As for using gas, it doesn't use hardly any at all, its runs pretty cheap.

Hopefully someone looking at a X728 tractor will benefit from what I put out, but thats okay if they don't because I really enjoy doing the videos and then watching them later.

Also I want to thank my beautifull wife of 49 years, shes the brains behind the computer and videos, if it wasn't for her, I wouldn't even be on here.

And thanks for watching.

Rob


----------

